# Put a number on this thing.



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Well...here we are...still talking about prepping and world events.

SHTF has never been closer and yet never been further away.

In August of 2015 I said we had 18 months based on the tone of the Sec of State and the decline of the dollar.

That said certain podcasts and commentators have been saying it for years...

So what say you? I know the cool thing to do is not put a number on it, but let's say you have to:

3 months?
6?
12? 
3 years out?
10 years? 100 maybe.

What do you all think...and more importantly please explain why in as much or as little detail as you so choose to share.

Have a great night everyone.

Mos.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Well I don't agree w most. Honestly I say 10+ because I believe the powers that be like what they got and will keep it the way it is for a while.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

It's already hit the fan. The imploding to a visual is yet to come, my money is on sometime between next year and a very few short years.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Comet strike, Yellowstone eruption, worldwide pandemic any could surly happen, but the future I see is the emergence of the one world order. The liberals look as though they finally have a stranglehold on the US of A, and with it the downfall of freedom as we know it. its been coming for awhile, but I think the pace is about it increase exponentially. 
SHTF, might well be the lesser of the two evils, once we all become slaves to the ruling class.
Oh, a number? I say it kicks into high gear about a year from now.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I am a conservative optimist. The liberals have abortion, marijuana, gay marriage, transsexual bathrooms, immigration run amok and every other thing they have ever demanded. If there is ever a breaking point it will be when we say "enough!"


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

I think 3 to 6 months out why because we already have a nut job in the White House and I hate to think this but there is probably another nut job moving in. I think I finished the bunker just in time.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

You all have 5 minutes. RUN!!!!!!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

2 years 6 months. One of Presdenr Beast!s dirty deals gets us nuked.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

House of cards is at the top! Soon, very soon!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Forced to put a number, within 1 to 2 years. Dominoes fall as we speak.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

It will be 2 generations for the US to become totally unrecognizable as a Free Republic.

Until then we will have this slow burn of the current idiocracy and more of the same tearing down of The US Constitution. What is right will become wrong and what is wrong will become right.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Personally I say that we have less than 25 years of the US as we know it. Either Hillary gets elected and we decline into communism followed by fascism, Hillary gets elected and we decline into anarchy followed by fascism, or Hillary gets elected and we have a second revolution. Of course the alternative is that Trump or Johnson get elected and the balance tips back to the right, followed by either a fundamental return to our roots, or a delay of previously mentioned scenarios possibly replacing Hillary's name with the name of whatever left wing extremest replaces her in the agenda of oppressing the American People.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

csi-tech said:


> I am a conservative optimist. The liberals have abortion, marijuana, gay marriage, transsexual bathrooms, immigration run amok and every other thing they have ever demanded. If there is ever a breaking point it will be when we say "enough!"


I have come to believe that day will never come. I sit and watch what the FBI didn't do with Clinton and what we are willing to let her get away with and I'm....amazed.

For the most part, the next generation is not real interested in freedom, liberty and being a sovereign nation. Once they have worn down a lot of us or we just die off....it's a much easier road for them.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I say any day now .


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

hard to say.. I believe that if the country makes it thru the election intact, several SHTF scenarios disappear.. others will remain, but the imminent ones turn into "could happen whenever" ones..


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

As always I see SHTF from a biblical prospective. 

The major SHTF will happen after a 7 year peace treaty is signed... What could lead to that, maybe a financial collapse.

I think we are so close to SOMETHING - yet it is hard to see it... will it be civil unrest?

I view it like boxing - protect yourself at all times


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm in the 3-6 months category. The economy has been propped up falsely for the last 3-4 years. Trillions in debt and rampant money printing will cause a financial collapse or major adjustment. Most deny it and are unprepared. The country can't survive a 30's depression with it's current population and dependency on government. Once obummer is gone it's over.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Not really huh.

When you think about it the left gets away with any and all of it. The RINOs won't stop them much calling everything a compromise, and anyone who wants to stop any of it is a racist, phobe, denier.

While I posted above my belief the uber rich powerful elite like what they have and won't want to lose it they have to appease the masses to make that happen. Guess what! The only masses that actually threaten them in any way are from the left. The last time the right responded was with the tea party and it didn't last.



csi-tech said:


> I am a conservative optimist. The liberals have abortion, marijuana, gay marriage, transsexual bathrooms, immigration run amok and every other thing they have ever demanded. If there is ever a breaking point it will be when we say "enough!"


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Once their is a food shortage, that's when bad things will happen. Then you protect your food, family and pray no one crosses your red line.


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

No offense to anyone, but in the 1970's I think it was Mel Tappan (not sure on that name) started survival talk and made predictions. Well it is some 40 years later and so far nothing. I am not hoping for anything, all my preps are based on a local disaster (earthquake for me) and eventually coming out of it, not an end of the world event., Both could happen or neither could happen, but If what's her name gets into the White House we will looking at an accelerated schedule of the demise of this country.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Dirk Pitt said:


> No offense to anyone, but in the 1970's I think it was Mel Tappan (not sure on that name) started survival talk and made predictions. Well it is some 40 years later and so far nothing. I am not hoping for anything, all my preps are based on a local disaster (earthquake for me) and eventually coming out of it, not an end of the world event., Both could happen or neither could happen, but If what's her name gets into the White House we will looking at an accelerated schedule of the demise of this country.


I find it funny that a past "bad prediction" is the basis for your current planning. remember the GREAT DEPRESSION lasted 10 years and nobody expected that either.

I say that because I wish everybody would prep for at least 12 months and also plan on self sufficient living


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Natural Disaster related SHTF could come at any time, as I write this post or a century from now, you can't predict that kind of stuff. We have a bit more control over Civil SHTF with the caveat that one event could cause things to spiral out of control. The rise of instantaneous exchange of information via social media and mainstream media means a national reaction could occur due to a localized event such as the ones in Ferguson and Baltimore. Best advice is to live and enjoy life right now, things are good but always keep prepared in case the bad ones come because they can in the blink of an eye


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I was thinking about the part where you say when "right becomes wrong and wrong then is right."

I find it interesting that Generation X is called "X" as in X marks the spot. OR as in that is when the crossover(X) begins to happen giving way to the millenials.

I mean...call me a conspiracy theorist.



Slippy said:


> It will be 2 generations for the US to become totally unrecognizable as a Free Republic.
> 
> Until then we will have this slow burn of the current idiocracy and more of the same tearing down of The US Constitution. What is right will become wrong and what is wrong will become right.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Dirk you are right on the name, I read his stuff back then.

I have often thought a certain political event would set it off.

I have concluded man made event is unpredictable just like nature's holocaust puts down on us.

The primary objective is to prepare for isolation from the outside world and let what happens, do.

If the hildabitch gets in, there could be a nuke strike on us, gambling on her inability to respond in kind, what difference would it make? bitch.

Way too many possibilities, prep for you and your families for whatever.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well honestly -if your prepared does it really matter when? I have 2 location I can go to that I own one has most of the comforts of my home the other is as primitive as the old west before electricity and is so remote the only way to get there is by foot. either one if I take the family we could lock ourselves in there for a year or more (if we could stand each other that long) so yeah I don't really worry I put this all together a long time ago and keep the places up and stocked -some time it sucks having to inventory but it is what I do since I retired.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> I was thinking about the part where you say when "right becomes wrong and wrong then is right."
> 
> I find it interesting that Generation X is called "X" as in X marks the spot. OR as in that is when the crossover(X) begins to happen giving way to the millenials.
> 
> I mean...call me a conspiracy theorist.


Okay Moz, you got.

Your a conspiracy theorist....... but then so am I, it seems.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am beginning to think I may have been a little to generous with my prediction of 1 to 2 years. Is it me or are the many things we suspect as the precursors to SHTF increasing? Now, where did I put that damn tin foil hat?


----------



## Fuser1983 (Jul 8, 2016)

It has definitely already begun. I think in the next 6 months to 1 year it becomes noticeable to the masses.


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

Natural disaster or nuclear could happen anytime. The decay of our society is accelerating, but the question is how low can we go before we fall? If I had to guess (ruling out natural or nuclear) I'd say we have a few years of increasingly rapid decline. But, there are lots of good folks out there like us (well maybe not preppers, but still good folks) so we aren't dead yet. We're on our way out, it's a matter of which door we exit.
I'm going to try to protect me, mine, and do what I can for my neighbors and country. Which is continue to prep and pray


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

No one really knows what will happen or when, but there sure is a lot of angst out there. I think that it is sensible to be very concerned, but the hour and the day of a calamity, is unknowable. But, evil things are palpable, they are in the air, you can feel them.
It is better to be ready for it than to ignore it, and most people ignore it.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I don't really predict things or even try but what I think may be a possibility is with all the tension between races blacks / white/ Latinos/ Asian / Middle East Asian ect... We might be headed for the Americans of any race saying keep out private property after a huge multi race conflict.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Sr. Lucia of Fatima said the devil's final battle before the chastisement would be over the family. I heard a priest talking about this recently. He said the last straw is the San Fransisco style "marriages." It's what caused fire and brimstone to come down on the heads of Sodom and Gomorrah. He said it's what brought on the flood and that it's a bitter irony that the LGBT community chose a rainbow for it's banner. So, yeah, super close. I'm going to guess 2017 will start it. 100 years after the Fatima apparitions.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Hi, good to see you again *@Annie*


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Annie said:


> Sr. Lucia of Fatima said the devil's final battle before the chastisement would be over the family. I heard a priest talking about this recently. He said the last straw is the San Fransisco style "marriages." It's what caused fire and brimstone to come down on the heads of Sodom and Gomorrah. He said it's what brought on the flood and that it's a bitter irony that the LGBT community chose a rainbow for it's banner. So, yeah, super close. I'm going to guess 2017 will start it. 100 years after the Fatima apparitions.


If you're not on the money, I'll bet you're pretty close. It makes sense.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Hi, good to see you again *@Annie*


Nice to see you, too!


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Inch by inch people....look alive.


----------



## Italian63379 (May 4, 2014)

I think a total change in the way the Republic looks happens when the children in middle school and high school now reach the age of calling the shots. I am only 34, but recently spending a lot of time around children in the 9-16 age bracket......it is scary the lack of pride, self direction, ability and desire to do things for themselves. Our money will continue to be worth less, our rights will continue to be stripped away. At true melt down, I'd guess 20-30 years. That said, I prepare like it will happen tomorrow.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Annie said:


> Sr. Lucia of Fatima said the devil's final battle before the chastisement would be over the family. I heard a priest talking about this recently. He said the last straw is the San Fransisco style "marriages." It's what caused fire and brimstone to come down on the heads of Sodom and Gomorrah. He said it's what brought on the flood and that it's a bitter irony that the LGBT community chose a rainbow for it's banner. So, yeah, super close. I'm going to guess 2017 will start it. 100 years after the Fatima apparitions.


Annie, . . . I really am not familiar at all with the nuts and bolts of this.

Can you give us a 2 or 3 paragraph, . . . "Cliff Notes" version?

Thanks, . . . may God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> Annie, . . . I really am not familiar at all with the nuts and bolts of this.
> 
> Can you give us a 2 or 3 paragraph, . . . "Cliff Notes" version?
> 
> ...


Dwight, there's tons on the net about Fatima. In the past bringing it up here has proven to be a sure fire way to encourage religious debates and wasted time. So if you pm me, I'll be happy to give you some links for good places to find out more.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Who cares when the SHTF happens! The doomsayers from the beginning of time have been saying the end is near. Just like the old time preachers saying Jesus is coming. Neither of them really knows. Just be ready.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

live for today, plan for tomorrow.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

choose number 111


----------

